# I am so tired of skipping. any way to fix it?



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

It seems like almost every HD show I watch whether it is live or recorded will have small skips periodically. The skips are about 1 second skip aheads. It does not seem to have a pattern. I have tried pausing, rewinding, restarting, everything.

How do I stop it from skipping?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Is it OTA or sat?


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

Ota.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I had this for the first time tonight on a recorded OTA of Heroes. Didn't worry too much about it because I had seen others post about it. I assume it will be fixed at some point.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Just seeing this on OTA? I was watching heroes tonight on OTA. Also checked it out on Dish HD and did not notice the skipping (Was doing a PQ comparison). I personally have not seen this one.


----------



## nabuch (Aug 24, 2006)

One of the reasons I left Direct tv was their skipping problem, which was never resolved. So far I have had no skipping problems; however, the way I dealt with it on direct tv was to change channels on the tuner I was on, then go to the other tuner and put the channel I was watching on there. It worked every time. This probably doesn't help here though, if it is only doing it on ota, but keep it in mind for future problems.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If it is an OTA only problem it could be problems with either signal strength or signal quality from the station.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

kbdrand said:


> Ota.


Just noticed you're also in Dallas. What channel are you having the problem with, or is it all local OTA? I noticed it on KTXA (NBC5). I'll keep my eyes open for this problem on other channels.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

i also am having this problem, and noticed it last night with heros. I get 99% signal on that station, and have never had the problem before, so im guessing its not a signal issue. Recorded a few other shows and i will watch them tonight and see if they have the problem also.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

OTA cooldude? Anyone seeing this on something other than OTA?


----------



## SonicBee777 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> OTA cooldude? Anyone seeing this on something other than OTA?


Yes, Ron. I've seen it and we don't even have OTA hooked up. Don't have documentation for you though, and it's been very infrequent for us. No memory of whether it was HD or SD.

It reminded me of the video effect where every n'th frame is kept and the rest are "thrown away," similar to time-lapse.


----------



## cooldude919 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> OTA cooldude? Anyone seeing this on something other than OTA?


yes, OTA


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

I've seen it on Sat HD Locals. Dallas CBS seems to be the biggest problem for us. At least this week. I notice one problem about every other show. 

I've tried rewinding to be sure the problem is in the recording: It is. Also, I've discovered that if I wait just long enough, I can skip back to view the content that was originally skipped over. (I hope that makes sense.) That tells me that the recording is mostly intact. I guess the signal was partly corrupted and the 611 drops a bit of content and starts processing again.

Jeff


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

I've seen it on Dallas NBC, CBS and ABC. I have always had really good signal strength on all channels with ABC being the lowest (why the hell did they give them 9 as their HD channel, that's just crazy).

I have never had skipping on my 811s or on my MythTV box with HD OTA tuner, just the 622.

Some nights it's bad, some nights it doesn't happen at all.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Was your 811 connect in the same location. If this is happening nightly you might want to swap out with an 811 and see if it happens. Other than that not sure what to say. I watch a lot of OTA and in my area I don't see it. Interesting that others in your area see it so it might be area related.


----------

